# Need a replacement for Optimum Whey



## tacos (Jan 29, 2012)

Any whey out there thats comparable to Optimum yet, cheaper? Thanks


----------



## Tuco (Jan 29, 2012)

I like dymatize isowhey. Great taste and it's a whey isolate. Good price on amazon


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 29, 2012)

Not a big fan of ON..other than their Casein cookies and cream!! There's a lot of other brands you can compare to..Myself, I use a lot of Dymatize protein. Micro nutrients last about 90 minutes then they're secreted from your body. So whey protein is not a meal. I suggest to eat macro nutrients (whole foods)


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Jan 29, 2012)

PITBULL915 said:


> I like dymatize isowhey. Great taste and it's a whey isolate. Good price on amazon


 
^^ Agree!


----------



## tacos (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks. I'll look into it. I recently got some Casein blueberry cream. My first go around with Casein. I have a heck of a time trying to get that stuff to mix good. Its very clumpy


----------



## tacos (Jan 29, 2012)

That dymatize looks expensive. Whats the difference in isowhey and regular?


----------



## Tuco (Jan 29, 2012)

Whey isolate is a higher quality protein, mixes extremely easy, tastes better, easy to digest. It may be more expensive but IMO the quality goes a long way. But even if you choose to go with the regular whey, dymatize still makes a great product for a good price.


----------



## hill450 (Jan 30, 2012)

I like dymatize whey quite a bit. Check out BuildingBrawn.com - Over 210 Brands of Bodybuilding and Nutritional Supplements they have best prices I've found on it. I feel like I'm the only one who buys my supps there lol people are going to think I work for them or something.


----------



## Bonesaw (Jan 30, 2012)

I just got some bodybuilding.com whey.  At 10lb for 75$ i'll try it.


----------



## Curt James (Jan 30, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Not a big fan of ON..other than their Casein cookies and cream!! There's a lot of other brands you can compare to..Myself, I use a lot of Dymatize protein. Micro nutrients last about 90 minutes then they're secreted from your body. So whey protein is not a meal. I suggest to eat macro nutrients (whole foods)



Thought I was the only person who liked ON's Cookies N Cream. There are entire threads on BB.com saying how much it sucks.

Was always a fan. But you'd do yourself a favor to try *IronMagLabs *whey isolate. 

Dutch Chocolate is the bomb!


----------



## vancouver (Jan 30, 2012)

American ISO is on sale at NP for $26.79 per 5lbs. It would be very similar to ON which is usually what I buy. Sale ends in 7 days...I'd stock up...


----------



## Bonesaw (Jan 30, 2012)

i'm not as picky on taste as i am on price


----------



## ckcrown84 (Jan 31, 2012)

Bonesaw said:


> I just got some bodybuilding.com whey.  At 10lb for 75$ i'll try it.



thats what I buy

Chocolate is the bomb


----------



## VladTepes (Jan 31, 2012)

I use Dymatize Elite XT and Dymatize Whey Isolate. $72 for 10lbs of the isolate and $28 for 4.4 lbs of Elite XT.


----------



## Kleen (Jan 31, 2012)

Dymatize Elite FUSION 7 5lbs this one has a really nice blend to keep protein trickling in between your meals. More protein available when needed means no missed growth opportunity.


----------



## SloppyJ (Jan 31, 2012)

Protein Factory 

or

Syntha-6


----------



## PRIDE. (Feb 1, 2012)

*Synthetek!*



tacos said:


> Any whey out there thats comparable to Optimum yet, cheaper? Thanks



SynthePURE! The only WPI I use!!


----------



## CG (Feb 1, 2012)

VladTepes said:


> I use Dymatize Elite XT and Dymatize Whey Isolate. $72 for 10lbs of the isolate and $28 for 4.4 lbs of Elite XT.



Great prices on great products there bro..

I'm all over eaa's and wpi from truenutrition. I know its quality and at 9.90\lb its not bad


----------



## Bonesaw (Feb 1, 2012)

VladTepes said:


> I use Dymatize Elite XT and Dymatize Whey Isolate. $72 for 10lbs of the isolate and $28 for 4.4 lbs of Elite XT.



where you get it from? @ 72$ for 10lb?


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 1, 2012)

All Day Whey


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 1, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Thought I was the only person who liked ON's Cookies N Cream. There are entire threads on BB.com saying how much it sucks.
> 
> Was always a fan. But you'd do yourself a favor to try *IronMagLabs *whey isolate.
> 
> Dutch Chocolate is the bomb!


 
Cookies and Cream Casein by ON is my cheat meal per say.. I mix it with nonfat milk right before bed. It's the best! I'll have to give IML whey isolate a try! BB.com reviews IMO sometimes are inaccurate (sometimes)..


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 1, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> Cookies and Cream Casein by ON is my cheat meal per say.. I mix it with nonfat milk right before bed. It's the best! I'll have to give IML whey isolate a try! BB.com reviews IMO sometimes are inaccurate (sometimes)..



Why not use a mix of cottage cheese and some whey protein? You'll save money and the taste doesn't suck.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 1, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> Why not use a mix of cottage cheese and some whey protein? You'll save money and the taste doesn't suck.


 
I think I posted that- but maybe not in this thread? I agree. I pound cottage cheese as well.. It just get's so redundant..kind of like cracking open tuna! lol.. I like a "so to speak-cheat meal" and the taste beats nonfat cottage cheese..I can't chew that shit! I normally take heaping spoonfulls and chase it down with sugar free tang..


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 1, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> I think I posted that- but maybe not in this thread? I agree. I pound cottage cheese as well.. It just get's so redundant..kind of like cracking open tuna! lol.. I like a "so to speak-cheat meal" and the taste beats nonfat cottage cheese..I can't chew that shit! I normally take heaping spoonfulls and chase it down with sugar free tang..



I make a great pudding with both cottage cheese and All Day Whey protein. It tastes like rice pudding.


----------



## CG (Feb 1, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> I make a great pudding with both cottage cheese and All Day Whey protein. It tastes like rice pudding.



Wtf?? Seriously???? I DEMAND RECIPES GOD DAMNIT! Lol


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 1, 2012)

juggernaut said:


> I make a great pudding with both cottage cheese and All Day Whey protein. It tastes like rice pudding.


 
Tried to add hydro whey and other whey peps..I think it's just the texture of the cottage cheese.. I normally just chase it down..Thanks for sharing though Jugg. Always open for different ways to get food down that taste good-especially during contest prep!


----------



## bobby6638 (Feb 1, 2012)

check out DPSnutrition.net   Google it,, they have a lot of stuff fast shipping,,  compare prices see if cheaper


----------



## hypo_glycemic (Feb 1, 2012)

bobby6638 said:


> check out DPSnutrition.net Google it,, they have a lot of stuff fast shipping,, compare prices see if cheaper


 
I have my own vitamin store. But I do want to try IML products.


----------



## bobby6638 (Feb 1, 2012)

hypo_glycemic said:


> I have my own vitamin store. But I do want to try IML products.


 

that's cool, not trying to step on anyone's toes,,  i have no affiliation,,  just a good supplement site


----------



## juggernaut (Feb 1, 2012)

Cgrant said:


> Wtf?? Seriously???? I DEMAND RECIPES GOD DAMNIT! Lol



LOL...sure

The one I'm stuck on now is:

1.5 scoops All Day Whey Vanilla Smoothie
1 egg
a bit of water to help stir the mix

Mix with a fork until it gets creamy
Then, add in 2 tbsp natural PB

Nuke it in the microwave, just enough to cook the egg, but not denature the whey. For me, I've found 55 seconds at power level 7 adequate. 

Take it out, 1/2 scoop of cottage cheese. 
OPTIONAL: 1 tbsp chia seeds

Mix with the same fork and put it in the refrigerator uncovered for a few hours. 
Don't worry, it wont form that nasty skin like regular pudding does. 

EAT!


----------



## VladTepes (Feb 1, 2012)

Bonesaw said:


> where you get it from? @ 72$ for 10lb?



All Star Health, cheapest prices for protein I've been able to find. Flat rate shipping too so even if you get 30 lbs it's only $5.95 to ship it.


----------



## Bonesaw (Feb 1, 2012)

allstarhealth has so many 10lb brands


----------



## garnislitton (Feb 1, 2012)

I too agreed with isolate option. It is best and affordable to have.


----------



## fienelarinsare (Feb 2, 2012)

Lol


----------



## nacnac972 (Feb 4, 2012)

I go to my local GNC and see what they have that is about to expire.Usually stuff that is 30 days out is 75% off.I just picked up a couple of 3.5lb ON Hydrowhey for 27.49 each.


----------



## MaxSeg (Feb 5, 2012)

Muscle Gauge Nutrition Iso is good.


----------



## flash89912 (Feb 7, 2012)

NOW Foods Whey Isolate...under a hundred bucks for 10lbs unflavored. Can't beat that!


----------



## twitch712 (Feb 7, 2012)

love dymatize elite whey, gonna try imls tho.


----------



## Idra (Feb 7, 2012)

myofusion is good but a little more pricey


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 7, 2012)

tacos said:


> Any whey out there thats comparable to Optimum yet, cheaper? Thanks


 
If you get time check on the forums your a member on and although you will see some rep brand proteins that are solid, you can find a ton of reviews on Myofusion. It's one if not the best tasting and solid protein file out there and now comes with probiotics. I've tried all three flavors and was very impressed.


----------



## ctr10 (Feb 7, 2012)

Muscle tech whey iso 5 lbs. $32


----------



## Tuco (Feb 8, 2012)

ctr10 said:


> Muscle tech whey iso 5 lbs. $32



Bull... Muscle tech products for less than 50 bones is blasphemy. Post up a link


----------



## wilcoxa (Feb 8, 2012)

I enjoy taking MusclePharm Combat Powder. It is a great supplement to take because it has a great mix of proteins and also has proteins that release slower into your muscles making it last longer. It is more expensive though. With Optimum your looking at roughly 51 cents a serving compared to Combat Poweder which is about 70 cents a serving.


----------



## packers6211 (Feb 8, 2012)

Yes Combat is my 2nd favorite. Taste is very comparable to Myofusion. I stummbled across it when Orbit was out of vanilla flavor of myo and another member told me about combat. I was skeptical but took his word cause I trust him. I was very pleased with it and now I have couple jugs of both protiens I'll alt btw.


----------

